# Where to buy ultra safe pony!



## SeasideChick (19 December 2013)

hello !  I'm sure this has been asked lots of times before but after two disastrous horse purchases resulting in completely unsuitable mounts for myself and my 11 year old novice daughter, I am starting in the New Year again to find a pony for my daughter.  I can't afford to get it wrong again!!  So I am looking for that ultra safe sensible kind pony for hacking out across the New Forest and a bit of light schooling.  Not wanting a young green pony but one that's "been there, done it all" type.  Wondering if there are any dealers/equine agents that anyone could recommend or anyone know the best places to find that fab first pony??  I look on NFED daily ... but would love recommendations from anyone with experience of any other places to try!!

Thanks so much!!  

Karen


----------



## natmac84 (19 December 2013)

hey, probably not much use but didnt want to read and run...... try advertising for what you want instead of you hunting for one.... i would always say a two week trial is advisable before purchase where possible - personally would stay away from dealers unless they have a very good word of mouth reputation xx


----------



## Dizzle (19 December 2013)

Word of mouth. Contact your local Pony Club as they are probably best placed to help, horses like you are after don't often tend to hit the open market as they're sold before they're advertised.

I'm going to go against the previous poster and state that I wouldn't discount dealers, they have a reputation to protect and you have a legal come back, unlike a private seller who has very little to loose if they lie.


----------



## Doormouse (19 December 2013)

The best been there, done that ponies often are sold by word of mouth long before they are advertised simply because they always have a queue of people wanting them. Definitely contact the local Pony Club, there may be an older pony who has done the job and perhaps wants a more gentle life and I would agree, don't discount dealers, they do have a reputation to protect provided they are well known and therefore would not want to sell you something unsuitable.

Good luck with your search and remember, if the pony looks either thin or scruffy and unloved and unworked be very wary. All ponies and horses have the potential to change completely when they feel well and comfortable and fitter. Try to buy something that is in full work and has been for several months.


----------



## SeasideChick (19 December 2013)

Thank you so much for all your comments and advice - it's much appreciated!!  I really need to get it right!!!  The Pony Club sounds a great idea - I do always look at their classified section but it never occurred to me to contact them directly!! Derr!!!  And doing a "Wanted" ad is also a brill idea!!   I will do that in the New Year ... Thanks again and Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## Loubidy (19 December 2013)

Speak to parents at your local pony club, the best ponies don't get advertised, they get sold!!


----------



## Loubidy (19 December 2013)

Where are you based?


----------



## SeasideChick (19 December 2013)

I'm based near Ringwood ... not far from Fordingbridge - Hampshire!  Think there is a Pony club nearby !!


----------



## Loubidy (19 December 2013)

Too far south for me to help I'm afraid but definitely recommend a good old been there done that pony club pony. If you'd been closer I would have sent you my old one, he's riderless just now


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 December 2013)

If you were closer I'd happily recommend Joyce & Jacky Newberry, based in Exeter. They've been producing super children's ponies for many many years; my parents bought my first pony from their riding school....... can't think why they parted with him, he was an absolute angel, a lovely little darling who carried me mega safely and never put a foot wrong. Maybe worth giving them a ring? Maybe worth the drive down? (about one-and-a-half hours I think, or thereabouts, the last time I did it???). Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## SeasideChick (19 December 2013)

Ah Loubidy .. where are you based?  and MiJods ... thank you .. I will look them up ... Thanks guys so much!!!! I really am appreciative!


----------



## EmmyMD (23 December 2013)

Another person here who would recommend Joyce and Jacky Newbury every day of the week.


----------

